

Seth Godin is looking for a Growth Hacker - caseya
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2013/01/designing-for-growth.html

======
kanejamison
I'm interested to see what changes they end up implementing. For such a
respected guy, I've always been surprised that Squidoo was his project. I
rarely see Squidoo lenses in search results that amount to more than filler
content and affiliate links, although to be fair I've also taught myself not
to click on them. I know of a few websites that automatically flag Squidoo
links in user profiles because it's so frequently used by spammers. Not a dig
on Squidoo, I'm just curious what route they'll take to drop that reputation.

------
danhodgins
Seth contends that designers must see their skill set in a new light - as
'visual catalysts' in the growth process rather than mere web designers. I
think he's right - we need to re-imagine and broaden the roles of designers
and developers to be architects of growth rather than just code or logo
monkeys.

